# Ladies who are on the taller side...



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Get any bow you pretty much want at that draw! Just get it in the draw weight you need. 
My wife shoots elite answer and bowtech 360 both "guys" bows but she put the girly touch on them with pink strings and stuff.


----------



## MI_Pocahontas (Nov 6, 2015)

I wasn't sure if there was any that people had a preference to. I'm torn between a few. I need to go try some out but I don't even know where to start &#55357;&#56904; Thank you!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Find a Bear dealer and check a few different models out. 
Great bows.


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

You can get any bow with a 50-60lb draw. Shoot what you want and what feels good to you. You are not limited to kid's bows with that draw length!


----------



## huntinggirl22 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm taller and shoot a Hoyt Nitrum.


----------



## UncleIke (Dec 23, 2013)

You literally have almost zero limitations in bows with those specs. Get what you like and add a touch of pink if that's what suits you.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I am 6' tall and I am suppose to shoot a 28" draw but with a prearchery shoulder injury I shoot a 27" draw for more comfort.. That bein said I shoot mens bows. I shoot New Breed Archery bows and love em..


----------



## joetterer (Dec 7, 2015)

I have a 29" draw. I chose the Bowtech Prodigy in 60#. At the comfort setting, it's great.


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

lots of PSE options out there...


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

The Diamond Infinite Edge Pro draws from 11"-30" and from 5# -60#. You should see positive reviews and a lot of ladies around here have them.


----------



## Archery_girlike (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm 5'9, I shoot PSE. In my opinion its the best out there!


----------



## oneal14200 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm the same, 5'11" with DL of 29.5. I'm new to this so my weight is only at 40 and it can be tough finding something that fits. I bought a Hoyt Vicxen - very versatile, light and easy to pull. It'll also be good as I add weight. I absolutely love it, it's perfect for what I'm doing right now and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Beebo (Jun 29, 2013)

My wife is tall with a 'longer' draw length and shoots a Prime STX, Nitrum 34, and PSE Supra Max, all with 35-50 lb draw weights.


----------



## SCLadyArcher06 (Aug 17, 2015)

I am 5'11" and I shoot a Elite Energy 32! I love that bow. It is very easy to draw. I use to shoot a Mathews passion and I could only pull about 50lbs. Now with my elite I can pull over 60lbs! I love it.


----------



## oneal14200 (Jan 18, 2016)

Beebo, how does your wife like the Prime ... I just looked at these at our local shop last weekend - they didn't have any there that the draw weight could go low enough for me, but my husband shot one and said it was a really nice shooting bow.


----------



## Sheila (Mar 7, 2016)

I had and still have an Elite Pure....I love it but with the contingency program I started, just to see, a Matthews C4. I'm 28 1/2 DL. The weight on Pure is 50 which I've been shooting ALOT lately, so I pulled the 60 lbs of the C4 ok and now it's getting easier and easier. I think the holding weight of the C4 is better for me the Elite has a bigger let off. Which is all up to you and what fits you. Btw I'm 5ft 8in. My groups have gotten tighter with the Matthews. So I will probably continue with it this year.


----------



## JCarr1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm in process of getting g my wife a Prime. Great draw cycle solid back wall. They go down to 30-40#. Good luck!


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Check out Obsession Archery, most of the line start at 30 or 40 pounds. And the graphics...:thumbs_up


----------



## ladymercury (Feb 11, 2009)

Men's bows have the best selection. Let's face it, that is where the sport started. How lucky are you not to be limited to women's or kids bows. I am green with envy. I would be shopping until my heart is content. Girl go to town on this. Do not limit yourself to women's bows!


----------

